
Ask HN: How can an investment services provider gain your trust - michaelflux
SS: Often incentives don&#x27;t align between what is best for an investor and the bottom line of an Investment Services Providers. Consumers are often pushed&#x2F;nudged into investments which they don&#x27;t fully understand by unscrupulous ISPs which make money from quantity of transactions rather than from the long term benefit of the investment.<p>Two part question for HN;<p>1. If you personally have never made any investments into stocks, bonds, mutual funds etc, what behaviour&#x2F;actions from the investment services provider would show you that they have your best interest in mind and they&#x27;re interested in your long term success - instead of just being concerned with their own profits.<p>2. If you are currently investing into any type of tradable assets, what convinced you to go with your current ISP out of the hundreds of others you could have gone with.
======
alexvu
Prooven track record, endorsements, testimonials.

